# 32-Zoll-Fernseher als Monitor ge("miss")brauchen



## Perfektionist (14 Oktober 2011)

Hi Gemeinde,

arbeitet von Euch jemand ganz entspannt an einem 32" mit 70dpi?

Hintergrund: meine zwei Flachfernseher taugen in der Hinsicht nix. Naja, der erste kann sowieso nicht FullHD.

Aber beim zweiten lernte ich, dass FullHD nicht bedeutet, dass das Ding 1920/1080 kann. Sondern einen Rand abschneidet. Also eigentlich Mogelpackung ist.

Ja, also daher die Frage: wer hat einen ECHTEN FullHD? Also etwas, wo nicht nur FullHD draufsteht, sondern auch wirklich 1920/1080 anzeigt?

lg, der Perfektionist


----------



## Matze001 (14 Oktober 2011)

Mein Bruder nutzt einen Samsung 50" via HDMI als PC-Bildschirm.

Der macht die 1920x1080 ... aber ist nur hübsch anzusehen wenn du 2-3m Weg bist.

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: Für TIA wird das sicher der Standardmonitor


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Oktober 2011)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Mein Bruder nutzt einen Samsung 50" via HDMI als PC-Bildschirm.
> 
> Der macht die 1920x1080 ... aber ist nur hübsch anzusehen wenn du 2-3m Weg bist.
> 
> ...



Siemens entfielt aber zwei


----------



## IBFS (18 Oktober 2011)

Bei mir am 42 Zoll TV, der über HDMI 1.4 angebunden ist, ist die
Lazenzzeit etwas groß. Dadurch ist der Hand - Auge Regelkreis bei
positionieren der Maus etwas "übersteuert".

Frank


----------



## thomass5 (18 Oktober 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> Bei mir am 42 Zoll TV, der über HDMI 1.4 angebunden ist, ist die
> Lazenzzeit etwas groß. Dadurch ist der Hand - Auge Regelkreis bei
> positionieren der Maus etwas "übersteuert".
> 
> Frank


Da hilft eine Regelungsoptimierung mit Regulierwasser aus der Brauerei ;-)

Ich hab nen 37" FHD Samsung, angebunden über HDMI hatte ich bis jetzt keine "Regelungsprobleme". Hab aber auch nicht besonders darauf geachtet.

Thomas


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Oktober 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Da hilft eine Regelungsoptimierung mit Regulierwasser aus der Brauerei ;-)
> 
> Ich hab nen 37" FHD Samsung, angebunden über HDMI hatte ich bis jetzt keine "Regelungsprobleme". Hab aber auch nicht besonders darauf geachtet.
> 
> Thomas



Heißt das jetzt das du nur Randvoll, vor dem Rechner sitzt :sm19: ?


----------



## thomass5 (18 Oktober 2011)

...nein, das heißt es nicht. Obwohl ich zugeben muß, heute schon ein Bier getrunken zu haben.

Thomas

PS.: Das ist nur ein Homöopat. Mittel. war das nicht so, das alles was die gleichen Symtome hervorruft, gegen etwas hilft? Nur mit der Verdünnung bin ich mir noch nicht ganz klar...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Oktober 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> ...nein, das heißt es nicht. Obwohl ich zugeben muß, heute schon ein Bier getrunken zu haben.
> 
> Thomas



Jetzt sei mal ehrlich Thomas, waren es vielleicht auch schon 
zwei....oder drei.... oder vier.....oder


----------



## thomass5 (18 Oktober 2011)

Wirklich nur eins(0,5l).

Thomas


----------



## Klärmolch (18 Oktober 2011)

Seid Ihr von Kaffee auf Hopfenkaltschale umgestiegen?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## IBFS (18 Oktober 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Da hilft eine Regelungsoptimierung mit Regulierwasser aus der Brauerei ;-)
> 
> Ich hab nen 37" FHD Samsung, angebunden über HDMI hatte ich bis jetzt keine "Regelungsprobleme". Hab aber auch nicht besonders darauf geachtet.



Ich habe den Desktop von einem XPS17 auf den besagten 42-zoller erweitert.
Während ich - wie gewohnt - am Laptop punktgenau die Button treffe,
ergeben sich durch Latenzzeiten auf der HDMI-Stecke spürbare Latenzzeiten.

Da hilft auch kein Hopfen - mein Lieber.  :sm10:

Frank


----------



## M-Ott (19 Oktober 2011)

Geht's jetzt eigentlich um Fernseher oder Monitore (oder - wie so oft - nur um die Größe)?
Ich habe an meinem Laptop noch einen 30" (HP LP3065) hängen. Der macht 2560 x 1600 und reicht sogar für intensives Arbeiten mit TIA oder EPlan und ist auch auf 60 cm Entfernung noch nicht pixelig.


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Oktober 2011)

Es geht darum, dass ich gerne einen bezahlbaren Monitor hätte, der sowohl für Arbeiten aus etwa 80cm Entfernung wie auch zu Präsentationszwecken zu brauchen ist.

Jetzt hab ich bislang zwei Geräte privat gekauft, einmal einen 1366/768, der in keinem Modus so richtig funktioniert, schon gar nicht über DVI, sondern am besten über VGA mit 1280/720, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Also auf jeden Fall nicht in der nativen Auflösung. Nativ geht mit 1024/768 (wenn ich recht weiss, auch nur VGA so richtig), aber damit ist ja Fläche verschenkt.

Das andere Gerät ist "FullHD 1920/1080". Aber dass so ein Gerät rundrum einen Rand abschneidet und somit überhaupt nicht FullHD ist, dass weiß ich erst, seit ich eben mal den Rechner angeschlossen hatte. Aber das Ding dem Verkäufer auf die Füße zu schmeissen, dazu war ich dann doch zu faul. Ausserdem hätte den das wahrscheinlich ohnehin nicht interessiert, was das für eine Mogelpackung ist 

oder erst gar nicht begriffen ...

Danke für den Hinweis mit der Latenzzeit. Hab ich persönlich noch nicht bemerkt, meine zwei Geräte machen da keine Probleme. Warscheinlich, weil weder 100Hz-Technik noch sonstiger Schnickschnak, der die Darstellung verzögert.

Also, ich hab begriffen: es führt kein Weg dran vorbei, das gesamte Sortiment an Lappies in den Laden zu schleppen und zu testen. Und dann daheim das Verpackungsmaterial pfleglich zu behandeln, bis klar ist, dass es auch mit dem Desktop funktioniert.

lg,
der Perfektionist


----------



## Verpolt (19 Oktober 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...Das andere Gerät ist "FullHD 1920/1080". Aber dass so ein Gerät rundrum einen Rand abschneidet und somit überhaupt nicht FullHD ist, dass weiß ich erst, seit ich eben mal den Rechner angeschlossen hatte. Aber das Ding dem Verkäufer auf die Füße zu schmeissen, dazu war ich dann doch zu faul. Ausserdem hätte den das wahrscheinlich ohnehin nicht interessiert, was das für eine Mogelpackung ist



Hallo Perfektionist,

Eine "FullHD 1920/1080" -Flachglotze MUSS das auch können.



> ein Gerät rundrum einen Rand abschneidet


Was für ein Seitenverhältnis hat das Teil? (16:10 ?)

Wie ist das Seitenverhälnis im Fernseher eingestellt -Auto/16:9/4:3/Aspect.....

Hast du mal eine "FullHD-Quelle" (Sat, Settop-Box, Bluray-Player) über HDMI angeschlossen und geprüft, ob sich das dann genauso verhält?

Meiner Meinung nach gibts seit den letzten paar Jahren keine Gerät mehr, die mit einer "Mogelangabe-Full HD" daherkommen.


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Oktober 2011)

dochdoch - das Ding mogelt. war wahrscheinlich doch zu billig ...

... aber eigentlich noch nicht wirklich alt.

wenigstens war die Grafikkarte bzw. deren Treiber darauf gefasst, dass es solche Mogelgeräte gibt und ließ sich dann entsprechend dem wahren Bildausschnitt anpassen.


----------



## Verpolt (19 Oktober 2011)

@Perfekter,

Könntest du den TYP der "elektronischen-Tapete" nennen.



> ... aber eigentlich noch nicht wirklich alt.



Das macht mich irgendwie stutzig :neutral:


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Oktober 2011)

wenn ich dran denk, schau ich mal heut abend aufs Typenschild.


----------



## miami (19 Oktober 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Das andere Gerät ist "FullHD 1920/1080". Aber dass so ein Gerät rundrum einen Rand abschneidet und somit überhaupt nicht FullHD ist, dass weiß ich erst, seit ich eben mal den Rechner angeschlossen hatte.


Schau mal ob Du in den Einstellungen deines TV die Option "Overscan" findest, schalte die dann aus und Du solltest ein formatfüllendes Bild bekommen.
siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overscan
Bei meinem Panasonic Plasma (glaube TH-46E85) klappt das hervorragend. Ich habe einen Linux SAT-Receiver, den ich (neben HDMI) auch per VGA an dem TV angeschlossen habe, und kann so den Linuxdesktop auf den TV bringen.


----------



## Perfektionist (27 Oktober 2011)

so, nachdem mir die Verkäufer nur Scheisse erzählt hatten, hab ich mal einfach den Samsung UE32D5000PWXZG gekauft. Mit der Option, dass ich den ggf. als ganz normalen Fernseher auch gebrauchen könnte ...

Ergebnis: zumindest als VGA-Monitor ist das Ding brauchbar. Keine unnötige Unschärfe, kein abgeschnittener Rand, keine Latenzzeiten. Und auch vernünftige Darstellung andererer Videomodi als 1920/1080, wenns darum geht, mal eine Runtime einigermassen formatfüllend darzustellen.

bleibt nur noch der Test bei DVI/HDMI ...

Aber ansonsten rekordverdächtig flach, rekordverdächtig stromsparend ...

achja: bei Mediamarkt heute für 379EUR gekauft. Also nichtmal teuer.

ich glaub, das Teil brauch ich morgen nochmal (als Fernseher für die gerade neu erworbenen Wohnung).


PS: ja, bei Tag betrachtet: er spiegelt ...
(aber welcher Proggie arbeitet schon in einem taghellen Büro  )


----------

